# mute boot



## j4ck (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi

What is the equivalent of -m flag (in boot.config) in loader.conf ?

I've tried boot_mute="YES" , but there are some messages that they don't appear with -m flag in boot.config !


----------



## fonz (Nov 18, 2012)

j4ck said:
			
		

> What is the equivalent of -m flag (in boot.config) in loader.conf ?


I'm not sure there even is one. Is there any particular reason why you want to use loader.conf and not boot.config?

Fonz


----------

